# Uh oh...They won't open their eyes!



## snap (Jul 7, 2010)

I had 5 total Holland lop babies who will be 2 weeks old tomorrow. The two in one litter have both opened their eyes, but only one out of the other litter has so I still have two who don't have opened eyes.

I know that there's the potential for permanent blindness at 15 days(??) and I'd hate for them to be blind. How should I go about helping them open their eyes? Do I just clean them and they'll do it?

Everything I could find on baby bunny eyes was just when they should open, not what to do if they don't.


----------



## Jashaira (Jul 7, 2010)

I would take a wash cloth with warm water to help the baby open it eyes. I remember doing that when I was a kid and it helped alot.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jul 7, 2010)

They should be fine, some are just slow developers

You can always do a warm rag on their eyes, and gently try to open their eyes, otherwise they will do it their selves ^_^


----------



## snap (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay for one I cleaned his eyes and ended up pulling one open so I opened the other eye, and on the other bunny I just cleaned his eyes and I'll open them tomorrow if he won't.

It's so weird how different these litters are when the mamas are sisters!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jul 8, 2010)

Every baby, human, rat, rabbit or other develop different


----------

